# Tori, Another Angel Gets Her Wings



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so sorry .....
How very, very difficult to say goodbye to a well-loved dog....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Always so very sad. Warm wishes to the family and Godspeed Tori... play hard at the bridge !!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, sweet Tori.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gay, 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tori. She is now playing with all of our pups at the bridge. Run Free sweet girl


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon & Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

My heartfelt thoughts are with you and your family. Tori was a beautiful girl.

R.I.P. Sweet Tori

Steve, that's Beautiful.

~Jackie


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*SOOO SO SORRY*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Could Not Believe It When I Read The Post That Tori Was Going To Be Going To The Brige That Day. Just 2 Days Before We Had Been "celebrating" Her 14th Birthday. Mj. I Posted That Poem From Her Memories Here. I Had Never Read It Before And It So Touched Me. I Had Dreamed Of Kaycee The Night Before And Then Finding Out Tori Was Going To Join Her At The Bridge That Day Was Just To Much For Me To Handle. But I Know That all those Sweet Dogs Are Healthy And Happy Now....and Waiting Til the day They Ses Us AGain.*


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tori...I too, have a Tauri, May your memories sustain you at this most difficult time...A beautiful tribute from Steve of your beautiful girl. Godspeed


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Tori


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rest in peace, dear Tori, and wait patiently for your mom at the bridge.


----------



## Jakesmom512 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dear Hulett42,
I am so sorry for your loss. Your Tori was a gorgeous friend. My Jake is at the bridge to welcome her. He loved to make new friends.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know my Champy is delighted to meet and play with Tori until we can meet them again 

God Love Them!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

May Tori's wings carry to the Rainbow Bridge where she will run free like a puppy, waiting til the day you are reunited.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss, Godspeed Tori.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of you're beautiful girl Tori.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Tori's passing.

The clan here southeast Pittsburgh are sending along lotsa hugs to you and your family.

Rest in Peace, Tori--you were--and still are--much loved........

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------

